# Sticky  Chris Knott Loyalty Rewards



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

We're running a promotion at the moment for new customers (Chris Knott SALE and iPad Mini 16Gb prize draw) but it got me thinking about what we have to offer existing clients too.

If you become a Chris Knott client, you get the following and there's no time limit:

*Loyalty Rewards*
£20 OFF our best car insurance quote (on top of any other savings we can achieve for you) when you bring 2nd and subsequent cars to us.
£20 OFF our best home insurance quote if you have one 'live' car policy with us at time of quoting.
£50 OFF our best home insurance quote if your household has 2 or more 'live' car policies with us at the time of quoting.

*Recommend a Friend Scheme*
£20 OFF your own renewal for each friend or family member you refer to us and who goes ahead with the cover. There's no limit to the number of people you can recommend and no limit to the number of £20 discounts you can receive against your car or home insurance renewal. By renewal we mean when you stay with us for a further 12 months. Just get you friends and family to mention *CODE: 480 plus your CK reference* when they call.

Hope some of you can take advantage of this.

Spring SALE and iPad Mini draw on Facebook.

*Recent Feedback*
from across our 200+ club/forum partners:

_"Just renewed my DelSol insurance through Chris Knott for an excellent price. So nice to talk to a real person and discuss the details properly instead of through some website."_ *Alison, DelSol UK*

_"Bought my Z4 this week and went to Chris Knott at the weekend for insurance. They matched the best price I could get elsewhere (£400) and also sorted multicar cover for my other car at as good a quote as anyone else. Very efficient and friendly."_ *GazDerby, Z4 Forum.*

_"Absolutely awesome! Just saved me £300 from my renewal quote! Top job!"_ *Sparkz786, ClubPolo*

_"Just want to say thanks to Milton at Chris Knott Insurance for getting me a great quote so I can get the car tomorrow. Undercut GoCompare's best quote by £25 and beating my existing insurer (MoreThan) premium by just about halving it! I'd gone off phoning brokers after a few experiences of being offered quotes which were massively over the odds but this has restored my faith."_ *swhibley, C4Owners*

_"I dealt with Martin really polite and helpful. Will get my business next time, makes a change to speak to someone who wasn't reading from an auto-cue as well."_ *Trucker99, Z4 Forum*


----------

